# Unable to set up Stream device



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

I bought a Stream on Ebay. It arrived today and I called Tivo support to activate it. They added the device to my account and said it can take up to 24 hours to activate. When I log into my Tivo account online I see the Stream listed there under Active Devices. However, when I try to go through the setup process through the Tivo app, it finds the device, I check off the boxes to set up in-home and out-of-home streaming, but then when I click Start Setup I get an error that says "Setup Problem - setup did not complete successfully. Please try again." Is this a problem with the device or do I still need to wait longer for it to fully activate?


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

Disregard my last post. After rebooting the Stream device it is now working on my phone. Streaming does not work on my Chromebook though. According to the Stream website it appears that streaming is not compatible with Intel chips for some reason.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

I was able to get streaming to work on my Chromebook through the web browser using the online page: online.tivo.com.


----------

